# Official Game Thread-Chicago Bulls vs. Chicago Bull Rejects (Pacers)



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

This is my first game thread on this forum, so hopefully I can bring us some luck. We're gonna need it against the Finals-bound Indiana Pacers. It'll be interesting to see Curry go against his old mentor Brad Miller. I don't think the Bulls will win this one- I'm just looking for effort and strong performances from Eddy, Jamal, and Jay.
My prediction- Pacers 100- Bulls 95
BTW- J/K about the "rejects" thing- Artest is still a stud (when he's not suspended).


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I expect us to come out pumped since they gave us an embarassin' [Edit -- TB#1] whoopin' the last time we met. Jalen Rose went nuts in the 4th against his former the last time we played them at the UC. Everybody should know Tuesday night will be revenge time!

Bulls 97
Ind 94


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Whoa someone really made one early! Apparently, my losing streak ended, but oh well.

I'm not gonna predict any final scores, but I'm sure that Bill Cartwright will play Jay and Jamal together again in the stretch run of his offseason evaluations.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Whoa someone really made one early!


Haha- that's cause every other time I've started make one, someone else had beaten me to it. It's becoming a race!


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

this will be a competitive one. I dont' know if we can win but it should be a good game.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm bumping this because its almost off the page and while i'm at it ,its home game the bulls are coming off big news bulls win 110-97


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

There's no team in the league I'd rather have the Bulls beat than the hated Pacers, but I'm afraid I'm none too confident it will happen here.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

How does this Krause mess affect the teams focus for this game as well as the rest of the games this season. The kids were very upset to hear about Krause leaving. Will their heads be in the game? Or will they be playing hard to impress whomever the new GM will be so they will be back next season?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The kids all write JK on their kicks and win one for Big Jerry.

This game will be tough but they do need to make up for the embarassment in Indy.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

All of the extra Bulls talk yesterday and today is going to make for a rocking UC tonight!

I expect the fans and players will come out all fired up.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

We shall be slaughtered and slaughtered well.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

*Bull will win this one.* 

Our Guys play WELL when emotions run high. 


*Jerry is gone.

*Indy kicked our butts last time.

*Chicago Hates Indiana. 


Meaning:


*EC & Tyson will be very agressive.

*Rose will play well.

*Jwill & Craw will be hyped. 

*We will show some pride.

Bulls 106
Indy 100

If by any chance we don't win this one, it will be VERY close.

:yes: :laugh: :grinning:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

game about to start... I hope we're in it for at least 3 qtrs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

16-14 indy. Crawford has 4 assists already. Curry two fouls. Rose has 7.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If Chandler keeps this up, he might as well pack his bag during his summer. Taking about unskill and stony hand. This guy is the next Bambi of this league and that's not a good thing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> If Chandler keeps this up, he might as well pack his bag during his summer. Taking about unskill and stony hand. This guy is the next Bambi of this league and that's not a good thing.


The guy has been sick. He is still weak. Couldn't hold his food down

But yeah, he needs to get his hands stronger.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is on fire!! Artest gave up 11 points and now harrington gave up two. 

Rose for three!!! 15!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:50 25-21 bulls. Both teams shooting over 60%. 

Rose has 16. (my mistake) o'neal 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

42-35 bulls. pacers 62% bulls, 56%. !00% in threes. 3-3.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*everyone is really quiet right now*

prob cuz rose is on fire.. :yes: 
its ok guys.. u can cheer for him one game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler just got his third foul. 1:18 left in the half


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

O'Neal is getting every damn call. I wish we could get those damn touch foul calls. 

Frustration is setting in....Bulls are getting no calls. Cartwright better keep this damn team in check.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Baxter is money. Comes in and slams it home.*

Jay needs to step it up we need some scoring in this second unit


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

56-54 pacers. O'neal had a big first half. 24 points 11-13. 6 rebounds two blocks. :sigh: They shot 58%!! Got, 22 rebounds to our 15. They had 11 t/o and we had 7. They missed a lot of free throws. 12-17. 

Bulls, Rose had 21 pts 7-8 in first quarter but is now 7-13. DNS in second quarter. Curry has 10. Bulls shot 46%


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Our PG's combined for 7 assists and 2 turnovers. Struggled shooting, but moved the ball well except for the last couple minutes of the half. :yes:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Why Curry only got 6 touches? do they shut him up? (Miller and O'Neal)


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford heating up, 9 points on 4-4, 6 min into 3rd Q


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Crawford with 19 in the 3rd singlehandedly keping us in the game  Jalen Who ?


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL, Dali and his wife had a kid...JK congrats to Dali:grinning:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Go Bulls Go!

Did I just say that?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Go Bulls Go!
> 
> Did I just say that?


Yes you did. Now scram before we beat dat azz.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 7 98-91. After this TO Bill better come back with JC or else...:dead: :upset:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes you did. Now scram before we beat dat azz.


Damn, what a welcoming party.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

After TO...No Jamal, same lineup:upset: :upset:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I hope we land either Stack or Paxon so they can fix this crap. Our coaching staff sucks and I don't think Paxon is too happy with Cartwright at the helm either. Krause made a mess here and it's about time that his butt is fired.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> *Bull will win this one.*
> 
> Our Guys play WELL when emotions run high.
> ...


Chitown, I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Crawford is huuuuuge! 

Bulls up 4!


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

How could anyone want to trade JC? WOW!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Craddady is ripping the Pacers defense apart.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

JAMAL CRAWFORD, HOLY COW

I seriously have not seen this kind of domination in these last 5 minutes since Jordan... WOW


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

goodness, i can't watch this game cuz i'm in seattle but is crawford as sick as game updates suggest? who's guarding him?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

JC is tha Man! You watchin' this, RobyG1974?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

HOLY MOTHER OF RAZZLE FRASSLE KRAMPFALOFF!

The Bulls might actually win this one!!!



BTW: It was AMAZING and quite refreshing to me that an all-time punk like Zeke would show enough class to say some nice things about Jerry Krause.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal, I think I'm in love


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> goodness, i can't watch this game cuz i'm in seattle but is crawford as sick as game updates suggest? who's guarding him?


THAT MEANS YOUR LUCKY, U get to watch the bestest team, and Sacramento!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> JC is tha Man! You watchin' this, RobyG1974?


L


:laugh: 


M


:laugh: 


MF


:laugh: 


A


:laugh: 



O!!!!!!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


Good one Louie!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Great game! Crawford played a great game. 

I think a guy we always pick on did a solid job. Corey Blount played real well. He was able to contain O'Neal a little bit... got some boards...defense was good

I like it


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Great game! Crawford played a great game.
> 
> I think a guy we always pick on did a solid job. Corey Blount played real well. He was able to contain O'Neal a little bit... got some boards...defense was good
> ...


True dat. Blount has played aight the whole year and gotten a bad rap, he did a lot of little things the last 2 games to help us win, he gets boards and plays solid "D".


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Boy, the team really conspired to pad JC's stats tonight!!! Definitely increased his trade value.


The Bulls are sooooo sneaky that way...


They'll snooker some unsuspecting team to bite on this loser yet!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> Chitown, I'm rooting for you!!!



Told Ya! I feel Like I know our guys so well...

:grinning:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Whoo hoo! I just got back from my electrical engineering exam, and I got to see the last 40 seconds of the game (on Indianapolis WB)!!!!!!

Payback's a [No masked cursing. TB#1], ain't it? Damn Pacers.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Boy, the team really conspired to pad JC's stats tonight!!! Definitely increased his trade value.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Boy, the team really conspired to pad JC's stats tonight!!! Definitely increased his trade value.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep 33 meaningless points at garbage time. 8 assists. Yeah we need to trade Rose and throw in Crawford maybe even Fizer for season ending contracts. Makes sense. 

Jamal had just one t/o!!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> i'm bumping this because its almost off the page and while i'm at it ,its home game the bulls are coming off big news bulls win 110-97


it wasn't an exact match but c'mon this was pretty close

do I get a t-shirt or maybe a few of those smilies with clapping


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> We shall be slaughtered and slaughtered well.


 VINTAGE DOES IT AGAIN! he predicts a loss and we win!

Here's to Vintage:

:cheers:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

My first official game thread, and we get a resounding win! Who thinks I should start the next one?


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

One of the best games of the year:

Great shows by Jalen, Jamal, even that punk Jermaine.

Win, score > 100, free burgers

Cuppy Coffee toyed with his round competition in another dominating performance.

The best InflataBulls race yet. #3 did the sideways shuffle for the first 3 lengths, saving energy but falling behind by 30 feet. Then a stunning forward dash to come from behind and win by a snout. 

Cartwright, inspired by this strategy, rested Crawdaddy until it was almost too late, then put him in to explode for the win!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> My first official game thread, and we get a resounding win! Who thinks I should start the next one?


I think it would be best if you start the first game thread to start next season! :yes:


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Eddy got fg #300 tonight. Good job, big fella.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*...was pleased with tonight's performance.*


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Boy, the team really conspired to pad JC's stats tonight!!! Definitely increased his trade value.
> 
> 
> ...



you listening Roby! :yes: tombo tells da truth!!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> The kids all write JK on their kicks and win one for Big Jerry.
> 
> This game will be tough but they do need to make up for the embarassment in Indy.


you scare me!!! :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Eh, why not...*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> it wasn't an exact match but c'mon this was pretty close
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> you scare me!!! :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


I was wondering if someone would notice my nostradamous like qualitites!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone would notice my nostradamous like qualitites!


I noticed as well. Bravo!

:clap:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i've got to give it to you lizzy it was a great prediction 

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

JC definitely ounished the Pacers that night.


----------

